# A white spot on each eye



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I've been searching everywhere for some sort of info on this! I hope you can help!

I have, among other fish, a betta fish in about a 1 gallon tank. I've had him for several months, I've been doing regular water changes, etc, and he's been doing great. Yesterday I noticed that he has a white spot on each eye, like right in the center. On his left eye there is a bigger white spot than on his right. Apparently he can see okay, I just have no idea what this is! I've been looking up all kinds of things on the internet and in a book I have, and the only thing I could think of was Ick or Tetrahymena. How do you treat this? Unfortunately I haven't found any clear cut answers to anything, and it's getting really annoying.

Thanks for the help. You can ask me any other questions. I can post a pic if you want.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Is the betta showing any other signs of health problems besides the white spots in the center of his eyes?
I know TB in fish can also cause this, not to say your fish has Tb.
Definitely keep a close eye on him. What other fish are with are with the betta?
It might be a good idea to seperate the fish if possible.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

He's by himself. Everything else is totally fine with him. He swims, he eats; just normal like usual. The spots haven't changed any over the past couple of days.


----------

